# Painting and texturing a trail camera.



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

I am going to be camo-ing out one of my trail cams. I've seen some pretty crazy looking homebrews out there, but my question is what have you guys used in terms of paint? To get a natural color? I figure grey would be best being that the trees I will be hanging them on are not brown green or drab.

I will be using liquid nails or PL to make vertical textured lines, and following up with a textured spray paint.

I searched for pictures of homebrews with sick paint jobs but couldn't locate any. Any recomendations in terms of colors would be helpful.

Tks

Gary


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not sure if this will help....made a number of dummy wireless security cameras with batteries & flashing LED light to add authenticity. Mixed them in with real cameras to keep the tress passers on their toes. Paint is simply brown-green primer with a little liquid nails and some plastic leaves glued to the housing.


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

you are asking in the wrong subforum. you need to ask in the game camera subforum. 

as far as paints that i like to use, i like the matte camo paints, such as olive, tan, and black. for grey i use a simple matte primer. there are some good pictures and explanations at hagshouse.com for sure, maybe here as well. you need to experiment to get the mixing and matching of colors just right for your area. i just use brushes and paper towels as "sponges" to mix and dob the paint around.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

grfox said:


> I am going to be camo-ing out one of my trail cams. I've seen some pretty crazy looking homebrews out there, but my question is what have you guys used in terms of paint? To get a natural color? I figure grey would be best being that the trees I will be hanging them on are not brown green or drab.
> 
> I will be using liquid nails or PL to make vertical textured lines, and following up with a textured spray paint.
> 
> ...


Did these just as you described, LN and texture paint.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

If I hung a camera where I hunt, I'd get bark from some of the trees and hot glue enough on so it looked like a burl on the tree trunk. Even that wouldn't guarantee the camera would still be there when I went back.


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

First thing you need is a lock box to put it in or it will be gone. Only your second or third camera should be camo so it is hidden from people taking your first camera. Now you have something to hunt for and more fun than animals.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just thought of a idea for trail camera's to not be stolen. I heard that people that perform magic tricks like to divert your attention from what they are doing to something that is more visible. What if you put something random and odd up in a tree that would distract them from looking in the direction of the camera. It could lead to some very funny photos too I would guess depending how creative you can be with your objects. Just a really random thought.


----------



## cross05 (Mar 7, 2010)

I used cloth camo tape 2 inch. Crinkled it as I put it on. Looks just line the liquid nail and paint, alot less time and $$.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

It would be fun to do like the "Bait Car" TV show. Put out a camera without any camo, but have a tracking device inside with your name etched inside also. Then when it disappears, you and the sheriff go find it. You get to stand back and watch the culprit dance while the sheriff interrogates him and hauls him off.


----------



## traviscain38 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would use the dupli color truck bed liner after you made your initial texture on the cameras. You can spray that stuff as thick as you want and you can make it look like an orange peel or as rough as you want by holding it back away from what you are painting. After tha you can use any colors you want and paint over it. Thats stuff is awesome Ive used it to paint bow risers and everything it gets hard as a rock, almost like epoxy or somethin.


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

hunt123 said:


> It would be fun to do like the "Bait Car" TV show. Put out a camera without any camo, but have a tracking device inside with your name etched inside also. Then when it disappears, you and the sheriff go find it. You get to stand back and watch the culprit dance while the sheriff interrogates him and hauls him off.


They don't take it home, what good would that be to them, They put it on another tree in their location.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

we use the camo ultra flat found at walmart or your local hardware store and it works great! But for some trees i think grey would look perfect, like you said.


----------

